# My collection, slim as it is.



## crimsonette (Aug 7, 2005)

the whole deal




top close-up




bottom close-up

i have no full-sized pigments, because frankly, until i suck less at using them i'm not gonna invest in a huge bucket of it. i wish i was better at it but alas, 'tis not so. 

right away i can tell you i need concealer, at least one skinfinish, more fibre rich lash (mine died due to a pink-eye incident), more brushes, and some more neutral shadows. i think the shiney, bright pretty ones distract me too often, heh.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 7, 2005)

It's not that small I like it.


----------



## niecypiecy (Aug 7, 2005)

Great range of colors!  

What TLC's are those if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Classic Beauty (Aug 7, 2005)

That's great.  I agree that there is a great range of colors!


----------



## crimsonette (Aug 7, 2005)

Baumy Bronze and just plain ol' SPF 15 LC. The "Romance" sticker with the heart on it came from the library, we use it to catalogue, and I thought it was cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought Jellybaby Lipgelee, Nighttrain Lustre e/s, Select Cover-up NW20 concealer and some brush cleaner today. Mini-fling!! 

I'm glad you ladies like my collection!!


----------



## 325i (Aug 8, 2005)

Crimsonette, what are the shade of your lipglasses? Especially the first one in the top left hand corner, the pale pink one and the one on the bottom right hand corner, the hot pink one?


----------



## niecypiecy (Aug 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crimsonette* 
_Baumy Bronze and just plain ol' SPF 15 LC. The "Romance" sticker with the heart on it came from the library, we use it to catalogue, and I thought it was cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought Jellybaby Lipgelee, Nighttrain Lustre e/s, Select Cover-up NW20 concealer and some brush cleaner today. Mini-fling!! 

I'm glad you ladies like my collection!!_

 
Cool thanks - the baumy bronze looks so chocolatey!


----------



## crimsonette (Aug 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *325i* 
_Crimsonette, what are the shade of your lipglasses? Especially the first one in the top left hand corner, the pale pink one and the one on the bottom right hand corner, the hot pink one?_

 
That would be Nymphette (a must have for me) and V-Red (not a must have and just sold) respectively.


----------



## 325i (Aug 9, 2005)

OMG Crimsonette, that's Nymphette? That's a definite must have for me too! Is the one underneath Nymphette a Lustreglass? I like that shade!


----------



## iheartjuppy (Aug 9, 2005)

What is that gorgeous eyeshadow color (next to bottom row, 2nd in from the right)?  

Your collection is lovely!


----------



## crimsonette (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *325i* 
_OMG Crimsonette, that's Nymphette? That's a definite must have for me too! Is the one underneath Nymphette a Lustreglass? I like that shade!_

 
That's Varneesh Laquer, it sooo pretty on!!


----------



## crimsonette (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartjuppy* 
_What is that gorgeous eyeshadow color (next to bottom row, 2nd in from the right)?  

Your collection is lovely!_

 
The sparkly reddish brown one? That's Agate. Its tricky for me to wear, I'm thinking of putting it up for swap. It is pretty, though!


----------



## xtina420 (Aug 15, 2005)

Great collection !


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 16, 2005)

You have a great range of colours!!


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 2, 2010)

I think you're off to a great start!!!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice collection!


----------



## roop300 (Nov 26, 2012)

u have a cute collection with a variety of colours.


----------



## pearrlkitten (Dec 5, 2012)

Lovely collection!


----------

